# A new rom has been released! "[Rom] Razrx V1.1"



## rickyheferle (Jul 26, 2011)

* [Rom] Razrx V1.1 at droidrzr.com*

http://www.droidrzr....-rom-razrx-v11/

ALSO FORGOT TO MENTION IT'S A DROIDRZR.COM EXCLUSIVE


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

is there a change log?


----------



## rickyheferle (Jul 26, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> is there a change log?


Yes there is, its on the page.
*DETAILS:*
*Updated MOTO Base to .748 system*
*Debloated*
*Zipaligned*
*Th3ory's Custom SYSCTRL*
*Th3ory's Custom INIT.D*
*Th3ory's RAM Script*
*SD READ Enhancement*
*Ultimate compression*
*Optimized PNGS*
*TH3ORYROM Wallpaper App*
*Superuser 3.0.7 and binary*
*Busybox (Modified)*
*added Bignadad ICS Camera Skin*


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

Installed it as soon as I saw it posted. Loving it.

Edit: And what do you know, as soon as I finish flashing this updated version and have my phone the way I want.....a leak of the next update for the RAZR shows up so this rom won't work with the new stuff. So, back to stock 744 I went, updated to 748, rooted again, updated to the latest and greatest ota leak (loving the changes so far) and I just have to wait and see if another updated version of the rom shows up in the future.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## rickyheferle (Jul 26, 2011)

JungleKing76 said:


> Installed it as soon as I saw it posted. Loving it.
> 
> Edit: And what do you know, as soon as I finish flashing this updated version and have my phone the way I want.....a leak of the next update for the RAZR shows up so this rom won't work with the new stuff. So, back to stock 744 I went, updated to 748, rooted again, updated to the latest and greatest ota leak (loving the changes so far) and I just have to wait and see if another updated version of the rom shows up in the future.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Wow same here. Oh well, I'm going to be flashing stock than the update as well.


----------



## blkghost (Oct 11, 2011)

loving it ....thank u to all the devs.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Any problems with this rom? Is it worth the time to flash? Thanks guys.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyheferle (Jul 26, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Any problems with this rom? Is it worth the time to flash? Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Not anymore. I think if you go over to droidrzr.com and scroll down to the 2nd thread theres a brand new update, Just found im flashing now i'll let you know how it goes. You have to fastboot back stoc, than freeze root. Heres the link. http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/411-unofficial-update-to-612173xt912verizonenus


----------

